# Abasi Guitars?



## hbbjorns (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm trying to decide wether i should order a Strandberg or the new Abasi guitars for my next 8 string. I already have a Mayones Regius 8 but i find the neck profile and body shape is hindering my progression quite a bit. My entire body is pretty messed up after a traffic accident 4 years ago so i'm starting to see how important it is for me to prioritize comfort over looks. 

So i have 2 questions.
1. Has anyone tried the new Abasi guitars, 6, 7, or 8? It doesn't seem to have any user reviews on the internet yet, but looks like it could be more comfortable than the Strandbergs.
2. Is there a soul out there who struggles with chronic muscle aches after a serious accident, who had to make instrumental changes to compensate for it?
I hit a 25 ton truck at about 70 km/h so i'm just lucky to be alive, and i don't know anyone who's dealing with similar issues. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 9, 2018)

There is a 73 page thread on Abasi Guitars including a couple people who have tried them. In all honestly it's still a little early to be making any assumptions on them. From what it looks like, they both have the Endure-like neck.

Oh also I know for sure someone else was talking about the same issues you are having. Hopefully they show up, I completely forgot who it was. Sorry to hear about your accident.


----------



## narad (Mar 9, 2018)

Well the regius is one of the least ergo guitars out there so I can see where you're coming from. But realistically this is all going to depend on how you specifically hold and play the guitar, so I wouldn't rely on forum advice. Just get out to some strandberg dealer and give it a whirl. How it compares to the Abasi... I don't think anyone knows yet.


----------



## Stilicho (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm not sure about Abasi guitars yet, but a Strandberg will be very light so that might be something that will help you.

Also, what sort of condition are you in physically? I know someone who was in a serious accident and had chronic pain after getting out of the hospital; surprisingly what helped him get rid of the pain was strength training. So that could be something to consider. Here's an article I dug up on a similar subject: 
https://startingstrength.com/article/barbell_training_as_rehab


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 9, 2018)

strandberg is all about the ergonomics so if you're really after what is going to be the comfiest and out of your way instrument available I'd go that route. Abasi does offer a headless model, but they're still not one in the same.

I believe the overall size of the strandberg will be smaller comparing a headless abasi with the same string count. But I agree with Narad, you really should try and give the Strandbergs a whirl if possible before hand. If you have the money to toss around then you can even order one and rely on their return policy if you don't gel with it. If you don't dig it they offer returns for about two weeks or so if I recall.

The only thing that might take some getting used to is the neck profile and fanned frets of the Strandberg IMO.


----------



## narad (Mar 9, 2018)

^ but I mean, strandberg calls itself ergonomic, but the ergo features are a tummy cut, that leg contour for allowing for a more classical position, and endurneck. Abasi guitars has a tummy cut, the same sort of leg contour, and its own variation of endurneck. So I think the label applies equally well to Abasi, but someone's personal preference could perhaps strongly prefer one over another.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 9, 2018)

For sure, but the Strandberg body is a lot smaller in comparison. If the point is to decrease strain/weight and focus on ergonomics might as well go with the brand that developed the neck profile for it and everything else around it.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 9, 2018)

Aside from the folks who got to try them at NAMM, nobody's laid a finger on an Abasi thus far. It's my hope that they end up being fantastic (I've got one on order, lol) but it's too early to say.

Your best bet right now is to buy one of the cheaper import Bodens and see how you get along with it; much less risk than dropping 3 grand on a custom shop Boden or an Abasi.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 10, 2018)

yeh def give them a try first.

my first time was at NAMM this year and the enduro neck didnt do it for me. Not even with the bass they had as bass is my main instrument. Neck felt "weird", still perfectly playable, but not my thing. At least the way I position my thumb... maybe I ahve bad technique? who knows lol


----------



## hbbjorns (Mar 11, 2018)

How i told the guitar depends entirely on where i'm aching that particular day, but the classical position is usually best for my back. If i could then i already would have tried out a Strandy, but that fact that i live in Akureyri (population of 19.000) in Iceland, means i would have to visit another country to do so.

I would consider buying a Strandy with the return policy in mind, but the import charges equal to about 1/4 of the cost of the guitar itself. $600 USD is a lot to throw out the window like that 

The main reason why i'm deciding between the 2 is that they both seem equally ergonomic in design, but what makes the Abasi a safer bet is the neck profile. But who knows, maybe the endur-neck will blow my mind into another dimension, along with the fanned frets.

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## hbbjorns (Mar 11, 2018)

Stilicho said:


> I'm not sure about Abasi guitars yet, but a Strandberg will be very light so that might be something that will help you.
> 
> Also, what sort of condition are you in physically? I know someone who was in a serious accident and had chronic pain after getting out of the hospital; surprisingly what helped him get rid of the pain was strength training. So that could be something to consider. Here's an article I dug up on a similar subject:


My condition varies day by day, but i've been in physical therapy and strength training for 4 years now, while the accident happened 4 1/2 years ago. I even did a 10 month steroid cycle while strength training like crazy, and even though it helped a lot, a lot of aches still remain. My physiotherapist said that it would never go away, just like the doctors did in that guys case, but compared to his progress then i'm sure i might recover completely eventually. I'll take a closer look into his case. But the fact that my guitars are heavy and non-ergonomic in design makes it even harder to recover i guess. Since guitar playing is my greatest passion in life and my only outlet of emotional expression, i'm unable to stop playing just like that lol. 

Thanks a lot for that link though, i might learn something important from his story


----------



## Stilicho (Mar 11, 2018)

Hákon Berg said:


> My condition varies day by day, but i've been in physical therapy and strength training for 4 years now, while the accident happened 4 1/2 years ago. I even did a 10 month steroid cycle while strength training like crazy, and even though it helped a lot, a lot of aches still remain. My physiotherapist said that it would never go away, just like the doctors did in that guys case, but compared to his progress then i'm sure i might recover completely eventually. I'll take a closer look into his case. But the fact that my guitars are heavy and non-ergonomic in design makes it even harder to recover i guess. Since guitar playing is my greatest passion in life and my only outlet of emotional expression, i'm unable to stop playing just like that lol.
> 
> Thanks a lot for that link though, i might learn something important from his story


Glad to help man. I was never in a bad accident but I had chronic pain for years (from bad kyphosis) and I remember what it was like not being able to play guitar without it agitating my back. 

I'd also recommend posting on the Starting Strength forum here if you want to ask any questions, the community is very helpful:
https://startingstrength.com/resources/forum/
This forum helped me get through a lot of problems with my back/shoulders/knees through the past few years. So try make that forum your next stop


----------



## hbbjorns (Mar 11, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> There is a 73 page thread on Abasi Guitars including a couple people who have tried them. In all honestly it's still a little early to be making any assumptions on them. From what it looks like, they both have the Endure-like neck.
> 
> Oh also I know for sure someone else was talking about the same issues you are having. Hopefully they show up, I completely forgot who it was. Sorry to hear about your accident.


Thanks for the link man, though apparently it's gonna take a while to filter out any useful information from all those dreadfully negative comments about the way it looks. I can barely believe how some people seem to perceive this design as a monster to be killed with fire haha


----------



## narad (Mar 11, 2018)

Hákon Berg said:


> Thanks for the link man, though apparently it's gonna take a while to filter out any useful information from all those dreadfully negative comments about the way it looks. I can barely believe how some people seem to perceive this design as a monster to be killed with fire haha



There are hardly any negative comments from the point in time it stopped being an Ibanez prototype, but whatever.


----------



## hbbjorns (Mar 11, 2018)

Stilicho said:


> Glad to help man. I was never in a bad accident but I had chronic pain for years (from bad kyphosis) and I remember what it was like not being able to play guitar without it agitating my back.
> 
> I'd also recommend posting on the Starting Strength forum here if you want to ask any questions, the community is very helpful:
> https://startingstrength.com/resources/forum/
> This forum helped me get through a lot of problems with my back/shoulders/knees through the past few years. So try make that forum your next stop


Yeah, great suggestion. I'll start looking into that on a daily basis from now on. Looks like the best kind of help is the ones you get for free. I'm starting to think my physiotherapists weren't really trying since there no money in it for them if i manage to recover completely -.-' 

I actually got a hunch this morning that i might have developed kyphosis, because i tend to have difficulties with digestion on top of the neck, shoulder, back, hip and knee aches. Did you experience that as well?


----------



## hbbjorns (Mar 11, 2018)

narad said:


> There are hardly any negative comments from the point in time it stopped being an Ibanez prototype, but whatever.


Ah i see, didn't notice that the thread is nearly 2 1/2 years old. Thanks for pointing that out, i'll just skip to the date when Frank came into the picture.


----------



## hbbjorns (Mar 11, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> For sure, but the Strandberg body is a lot smaller in comparison. If the point is to decrease strain/weight and focus on ergonomics might as well go with the brand that developed the neck profile for it and everything else around it.


You make a good point, but i'm guessing that the difference in weight wouldn't be so drastic if i just choose the lightest combination of woods?


----------



## Avedas (Mar 11, 2018)

Hákon Berg said:


> You make a good point, but i'm guessing that the difference in weight wouldn't be so drastic if i just choose the lightest combination of woods?


Strandberg's chambered body makes a big difference towards the weight. Not sure if Abasi does that or not.


----------



## hbbjorns (Mar 11, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> Aside from the folks who got to try them at NAMM, nobody's laid a finger on an Abasi thus far. It's my hope that they end up being fantastic (I've got one on order, lol) but it's too early to say.
> 
> Your best bet right now is to buy one of the cheaper import Bodens and see how you get along with it; much less risk than dropping 3 grand on a custom shop Boden or an Abasi.


Then i suppose i'll have to follow your profile and wait for a report on your first impressions! I'm way more excited for the Abasi for some reason, maybe it's just because of their take of an ergo-neck. Slim/thin necks get my metaphorical dick hard.


----------



## hbbjorns (Mar 11, 2018)

Avedas said:


> Strandberg's chambered body makes a big difference towards the weight. Not sure if Abasi does that or not.


I didn't even know that Strandbergs had a chambered body like that. With that in mind i'm starting to lean towards a Strandy to start with. Now my concern is that, from the pics and videos i've seen so far, the Abasi seems to have a deeper forearm contour. I guess i'll just have to wait a little longer for some reviews to know for sure though.


----------



## narad (Mar 11, 2018)

Hákon Berg said:


> I didn't even know that Strandbergs had a chambered body like that. With that in mind i'm starting to lean towards a Strandy to start with.



Some do, some don't.


----------



## Stilicho (Mar 11, 2018)

Hákon Berg said:


> Yeah, great suggestion. I'll start looking into that on a daily basis from now on. Looks like the best kind of help is the ones you get for free. I'm starting to think my physiotherapists weren't really trying since there no money in it for them if i manage to recover completely -.-'
> 
> I actually got a hunch this morning that i might have developed kyphosis, because i tend to have difficulties with digestion on top of the neck, shoulder, back, hip and knee aches. Did you experience that as well?


The only other thing that the kyphosis caused was shoulder pain (which overhead pressing fixed), I never had issues with digestion, hips or knees. The knee pain I mentioned was from squatting heavy with a stance that was too wide.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 11, 2018)

Are you planning on buying a guitar in the next 12 days or closer to the next 12 months?

You can get all kinds of Strandbergs now, but an Abasi is going to take a good deal of time. 

Not to mention, aside from glowing, albeit vague, reports of early instruments from NAMM no one has really played an Abasi.


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 11, 2018)

Hákon Berg said:


> Then i suppose i'll have to follow your profile and wait for a report on your first impressions! I'm way more excited for the Abasi for some reason, maybe it's just because of their take of an ergo-neck. Slim/thin necks get my metaphorical dick hard.




I love the slim thin necks as well, maybe not as much as you hahaha. But the endurneck is pretty fat. it took me by surprise when I got mine. I really loved the profile but I like my ibbys more. Again it's all personal preference though. Fat necks hurt my wrist but I can play an rg for hrs with zero pain.


----------



## MastrXploder (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey man! Just here to chime in. Played abasi’s extensively. Have owned 4 Strandbergs. Strandbergs have a certain feel and resonance to them that is special to them. Because of the extreme lightweight of the body, chambering, and light hardware. Some people like it some people don’t. After my 4th strandy, I decided I didn’t like it. I still like light guitars, but prefer a guitar with a heavier feeling resonance which I find with heavier hardware, solid bodies, etc. If you want a headless, my opinion personally, is wait it out. Order a headless Abasi. Because they are going to be amazing. I’ve Had hands on experience with the prototype. It’s great


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Mar 28, 2018)

If “heavy resonance” and denser hardware are indeed a priority over collecting ss.org likes for an Abasi NGD for anyone, it’s worth mentioning that a Steinberger Spirit is 7-8 lbs.


----------



## MastrXploder (Mar 29, 2018)

Honestly, I’ve owned many steinbergers and I prefer their hardware over stranberg’s. By heavy resonance I mean the way a well built guitar resonates based on construction and woods. Not really the heavy ness of the actual guitar. Strandbergs feel like a cheap hollow body with a suspended tailpiece to me when I hit a chord.


----------

